# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Congreso Mágico Nacional 2010. A Coruña.

## Ravenous

Ya está abierta la página web del XXX Congreso Mágico Nacional, que se hará a finales de Septiembre en La Coruña.

http://www.acoruna2010.com/




Desde ya podeis empezar a inscribiros. Los cien primeros inscritos entran en el sorteos de 20 inscripciones gratuítas, así que daos prisa.
No, no están anunciados los artistas que intervendrán en el congreso, se irán desvelando poco a poco, aún quedan 222 días y hay que mantener un poco el misterio, que al fin y al cabo, es a lo que nos dedicamos. Lo único que puedo deciros de momento, es que el cartel de momento pinta estupendo, con magos que muchos conoceis, y algún que otro mago de altísimo nivel y mundialmente conocido...

Os dejo aquí el programa, por si sois suficientemente vagos como para no echarle un ojo a la página:

Programa para congresistas

*Miércoles 22 / 09 / 2010*
11:00 Apertura Palexco. Acreditaciones
12:30-13:00 Inauguración y aparición de cientos de mariposas
13:00-14:00 Visita guiada Exposición 30 Congresos Mágicos – Fundación Caixa Galicia
14:00-16:00 Todos a comer
16:00-20:00 Feria Mágica. Hall Palexco
17:00-18:45 Concurso de Cerca. Sala de Close-Up Palexco
19:00-20:15 Conferencia 1. Sala conferencias Palexco
20:30-22:15 Concurso de Escena Auditorio Palexco
22:30-00:00 Queimada y Pulpada. Explanada exterior Palexco
00:00-01:00 Subastas Feria Mágica. Escenario Dealers Hall Palexco
00:00-02:00 Magia de cerca en Goleta Nostromo (puerto deportivo)

Jueves 23 / 09 / 2010
10:00-14:00 Feria Mágica. Hall Palexco
11:00-12:30 Concurso de Escena Auditorio Palexco
12:45-14:00 Conferencia 2 Sala conferencias Palexco
14:00-16:00 Todos a comer
16:00-20:00 Feria Mágica. Hall Palexco
16:00-17:00 Reunión SPCMN y presidentes SEI • Sala VIP Palexco
17:00-18:15 Conferencia 3 Sala conferencias Palexco
19:00-20:15 Gala Close-Up Grupo A. Sala Close-Up Palexco
21:00-22:30 Sorpresa en la Torre de Hércules
22:30-00:00 Todos a cenar
00:00-01:15 Gala Close-Up Grupo D Sala Close-Up Palexco
00:00-01:00 Subastas Feria Mágica. Escenario Dealers Hall Palexco
00:00-02:00 Magia de cerca en Goleta Nostromo (puerto deportivo)
*
Viernes 24 / 09 / 2010*
10:00-14:00 Feria Mágica. Hall Palexco
10:30-12:45 Concurso de Cerca: Sala Close-Up Palexco
13:00-14:15 Conferencia 4 Sala de conferencias Palexco
14:00-16:00 Todos a comer
16:00-20:00 Feria Mágica. Hall Palexco
17:00-18:15 Gala Close-UP Grupo C. Sala de Close-Up Palexco
19:00-20:15 Gala Close-UP Grupo B. Sala de Close-Up Palexco
21:00-22:30 Gala de Grandes Premios. Teatro Rosalía Castro
22:30-00:00 Todos a cenar
00:00-01:00 Subastas Feria Mágica. Escenario Dealers Hall Palexco
00:00-02:00 Magia de cerca en Goleta Nostromo (puerto deportivo)

*Sábado 25 / 09 / 2010*
10:00-14:00 Feria Mágica. Hall Palexco.
12:30-13:45 Conferencia 5. Sala conferencias Palexco
14:00-16:00 Todos a comer
16:00-20:00 Feria Mágica. Hall Palexco
17:00-18:30 Gala de Premiados Auditorio Palexco
21:00-22:30 Gala Internacional de Creativos Teatro Colón
23:00-00:00 Cocktel y aperitivos. Palexco
00:00-02:00 Cena de Gala Palexco. Sorpresa


* Nota: Habrá una Gala Clandestina. No revelamos ni quienes actuarán, ni cuando, ni donde... ¿Lo descubrirás? (nota de Ravenous: está va a ser la mejor gala del congreso, así que os conviene aplicaros)



Programa para la ciudad

*1-26 septiembre* 
EXPOSICI&#211;N “MAXIA” . Fundación Caixa Galicia
Ciclo de cine y magia Auditorio Caixa Galicia (días 3, 4, 10, 11 y 18, de septiembre)

*Sábado 18 / 09 / 2010*
IV Festival Internacional Maxia de Rúa
(plazas y calles de A Coruña)
Magia en hospitales
Magia en geriátricos
Talleres de iniciación al arte de la magia
Fundación Caixa Galicia

*Domingo 19 / 09 / 2010*
IV Festival Internacional Maxia de Rúa (plazas y calles de A Coruña)
Magia en hospitales
Magia en geriátricos
Talleres de iniciación al arte de la magia Fundación Caixa Galicia

*Lunes 20 / 09 / 2010*
IV Festival Internacional Maxia de Rúa
(plazas y calles de A Coruña)
Magia en colegios
Magia en hospitales
Magia en geriátricos

*Martes 21 / 09 / 2010*
IV Festival Internacional Maxia de Rúa (plazas y calles de A Coruña)
Magia en colegios
Magia en hospitales
Magia en geriátricos
Gala de magia para ciegos (Juan Esteban Varela)

*Miércoles 22 / 09 / 2010*
IV Festival Internacional Maxia de Rúa
(plazas y calles de A Coruña)
Magia en colegios
Magia en hospitales
Magia en geriátricos
12:30-13:00 Inauguración XXX Congreso Máxico Nacional
y aparición de cientos de mariposas
19:00-20:00 Gala de magia para ciegos (Juan Esteban Varela)
20:30-22:00 Conferencia 1 (pública) Auditorio Fundación Caixa Galicia
00:00-02:00 Magia de cerca en Goleta Nostromo (puerto deportivo)

*Jueves 23 / 09 / 2010*
IV Festival Internacional Maxia de Rúa (plazas y calles de A Coruña)
Magia en colegios
Magia en hospitales
Magia en geriátricos
Talleres de iniciación al arte de la magia Fundación Caixa Galicia
19:00 -20:30 Conferencia 2 (pública)
Auditorio Fundación Caixa Galicia
21:00 - 22:30 Teatro Rosalía Gala Grandes Premios da Maxia
21:00 - 22:30 Teatro Colón Gala Internacional de Creativos da Maxia
00:00 - 02:00 Magia de cerca en Goleta Nostromo (puerto deportivo)

*Viernes 24 / 09 / 2010*
IV Festival Internacional Maxia de Rúa (plazas y calles de A Coruña)
Talleres de iniciación al arte de la magia Fundación Caixa Galicia
19:00-20:00 Gala de magia para ciegos (Juan Esteban Varela)
19:00 -20:30 Conferencia 3 (pública) Auditorio Fundación Caixa Galicia
21:00 - 22:30 Teatro Colón Gala Internacional de Creativos de la Magia
23:00 Evento sorpresa en la Torre de Hércules.
00:00 - 02:00 Magia de cerca en Goleta Nostromo (puerto deportivo)

*Sábado 25 / 09 / 2010*
Talleres de iniciación al arte de la magia Fundación Caixa Galicia
19:00 -20:30 Conferencia 4 (pública) Auditorio Fundación Caixa Galicia
21:00 - 22:30 Teatro Rosalía Gala Grandes Premios de la Magia
00:00 Sesión fuegos artificiales (puerto deportivo)

*Domingo 26 / 09 / 2010*
19:00 – 20:30 Teatro RosalíaGala Grandes Premios de la Magia
21:00 - 22:30 Teatro Colón Gala Internacional de Creativos de la Magia


Como veis, vale la pena venir, ¡aún sin hacerse congresista!

Os esperamos a todos.

*¡Yo también estaré!*

----------


## miguelajo

A partir de cuando se empezará a saber algo de los "Artistas"?
Desde luego tiene  una pinta fantástica...pero estamos espectantes por saber  cuál es la materia prima con la que se hace el "guiso".

----------


## joepc

Con el Google Chrome no se ve la web.

----------


## Varo

> Con el Google Chrome no se ve la web.


Yo lo uso y se me ve perfecta,lo que no se me ve es youtube jaja

----------


## joepc

> Yo lo uso y se me ve perfecta,lo que no se me ve es youtube jaja


Lo he comprobado y es el adblock (extensión para bloqueo de publicidad) el que impedía que se me viera.

----------


## Fran Gomez

> A partir de cuando se empezará a saber algo de los "Artistas"?
> Desde luego tiene  una pinta fantástica...pero estamos espectantes por saber  cuál es la materia prima con la que se hace el "guiso".


Segun pone en la web el 1 de Marzo lo sabremos.

¡Alli estaremos!

 :Cool1:

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, obvia decir que si teneis alguna duda podeis plantearla.

Os dejo aquí el sistema que usaremos para seleccionar a los ganadores de las inscripciones gratis:

Participan los 100 primeros inscritos ( tanto magos como acompañantes ), intentamos que sea lo mas transparente posible , es un poco rollo de leer pero muy fácil de ejecutar .

*Con el objeto de dotar al sorteo de todas las garantías necesarias y facilitar la absoluta transparencia del proceso, la organización ha decidido utilizar el siguiente sistema:

1. A cada congresista se le asignará un número por riguroso orden de inscripción, que se le comunicará antes de la celebración del sorteo. Todos los congresistas deberán abonar el importe de la inscripción. 

2. Los premiados, por tanto, también deberán realizar el mencionado abono, que les será reembolsado al día siguiente de la finalización del Congreso.

3. En cuanto el número de congresistas inscritos alcance las 100 personas, se anunciará la fecha del sorteo de la lotería nacional que se tomará como referencia (que será la más próxima temporalmente).
Estas fechas figuran en el siguiente enlace: http://www.onlae.es/loteria/ProgramaPremios
Se tomará como referencia las dos últimas cifras del número premiado en el correspondiente sorteo.
Resultará premiado el congresista cuyo número de inscripción coincida con estas dos cifras. Se aplicarán saltos de 5 unidades para determinar los restantes premiados. Por tanto, también resultarán premiados los congresistas cuyo número de inscripción sea igual al del primer premiado agregando cualquiera de los primeros 19 múltiplos de 5 (5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60, 65, 70, 75, 80, 85, 90, 95). Si el número resultante es superior a 100, se restará 100 para hallar el resultado final.

4. Concluído el sorteo, la organización se pondrá en contacto con los premiados para solicitarles los datos necesarios para realizar el reembolso al día siguiente de la finalización del Congreso.*

¡Mucha suerte a todos!

*¡Yo también estaré! ¿y tú?*

----------


## Ravenous

Diez razones para no perderse este congreso:


1.	El 2010 es año _Xacobeo_ (el próximo será en 2021)
2.	El PALEXCO es Premio OPC al _“Mejor Centro de Congresos de España”_ y unos de los tres  finalistas del premio APEX AWARD al _“Mejor Centro de Congresos del Mundo”_
3.	Todos los eventos se concentran en un radio de _100 metros_.
4.	Es la 1ª vez que un CMN hace un programa específico para toda la _ciudad_.
5.	Habrá una _exposición_ de los XXX Congresos Mágicos Nacionales
6.	Los teatros acogerán una gala homenaje a los _grandes premios_ de la magia, y otra de los _grandes creativos_ a nivel mundial.
7.	Close-Up en condiciones ideales.
8.	Magia en una _goleta_ atracada en el puerto.
9.	Gran evento sorpresa en la _Torre de Hércules_.
10.	Actuación del mago más longevo en activo, con 99 años: _John Calvert_.

----------


## Fran Gomez

Leo en la dama:




> Bueno ha llegado el dia, a partir de hoy os iremos enseñando nuestras jugadas de póker para este XXX congreso nacional.
> Cada dia iremos poniendo jugadas d epóker para ir desvelando todos los artistas, empezamos nuestra partida.


Aquí va la primera jugada:

----------


## Fran Gomez

Mas jugadas aquí.

----------


## Ravenous



----------


## Ravenous



----------


## Ravenous



----------


## Ravenous



----------


## Magnano

Ravenous no veo tus últimos dos mensajes

----------


## Ming

Si se mira en la web la foto de Helder es distinta  :117:

----------


## Ravenous

Oy, qué carallo. Estos de la web me deben de estar puteando. Paso de todo, ya si eso pongo todos cuando hayan salido. El que quiera, que mire el blog.

----------


## Ravenous

Ya somos más de cien congresistas!! este jueves 18 de marzo se realizará el sorteo de las diez inscripciones gratuítas.

----------


## Ravenous

Si teneis una asociación de magia y quereis tener vuestra propia carpeta con vuestras fotos en nuestra página de fotos , solamente teneis que poneros un as de corazones en el ojo y sacaros una foto....ser un mínimo de 10 ...y enviarnos vuestras fotos con el nombre de vuestro club.
Os abriremos vuestra propia carpeta con vuestras fotos ...... ¡¡El *CIMAPS* ya se ha animado y ahi están todos ellos!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/congres...7623504160125/

A ver si os animais todos vosotros para tener vuestro pequeño apartado en este congreso de todos !! (Richi, también va por ti, Nity y compañía)

----------


## Ravenous

Lamento decir que el concurso ya está cerrado, a partir de este momento, no se admiten solicitudes para concursar. La afluencia ha sido tremenda y las plazas para concursar son limitadas, de modo que todo el que haya enviado su solicitud en las últimas semanas queda en lista de espera por si hay bajas entre quienes han conseguido plaza para el concurso.
Hemos hecho lo posible por incluir a la mayor cantidad de gente posible dentro del horario planteado (y personalmente, creo que nos hemos pasado un poco y son demasiados, pero bueno....), de manera que habrá 25 concursantes de escena y 20 de cerca.

----------


## eusonpablo

Buenas Ravenous.

Después de ver el programa para el congreso nacional, por cierto con antelación no como otros jejejeje (que malo soy).

Mi pregunta es donde se pueden comprar las entradas para las galas, si se puede claro.

----------


## joepc

Ya va quedando poco.
Qué ganas de disfrutar de la buena magia.

----------


## Ravenous

Epa. Con el reflote de Joe acabo de ver que no he constetado a Pablo. Lo siento muchísimo, se me coló el mensaje.

Respondo ahora. No puedo darte una respuesta concreta, porque de momento parece que no pueden comprarse, pero teniendo en cuenta que son en ambos teatros de la ciudad, supongo que saldrán a la venta en taquilla, en el kiosko de la plaza de Orense, y en la respectivas webs de caixagalicia (para el Colón) y Caixanova (para el Rosalía de Castro).

Las galas de cerca son solo para los congresistas.

Por cierto, ojo, que se han estado realizando cambios en los horarios de las actividades del congreso.

Y atentos que se están negociando los últimos nombres gordos para el congreso, y creedme que son bien gordos (no, no es una indirecta, no tengo porqué referirme a Ricky Jay, ni a Kevin James. Hablo de gordos en importancia).

----------


## Mago Nico

Para asistir aqui, ¿se necesita algo ademas de la inscripcion pagada?

----------


## Ravenous

No. En teoría habría que estar afiliado a algún circulo de la SEI, pero nunca he visto a nadie pedir tal requisito. 
De todas formas, ponte en contacto  con atención al congresista, porque no sé si al ser menor necesitarás algo más (autorización paterna o algo así).

----------


## Mago Nico

Ok, gracias ; )

----------


## Ravenous

Ya está completo el video de promoción. Podeis verlo aquí:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acsR1Xj-Xh8

----------


## M.David

Si teneis un rato echadle un vistazo (mejor una oída) a "magiapodcast". En la última entrega explican con bastante detalle el programa.

----------


## Zurraspas

Buenas, busco a alguien para compartir hotel (1, 2, 3... da igual cuantos más mejor jaja) ya que voy solo :(. Si a alguien le interesa que me envie un privado.

Y la gente que vaya desde Madrid ¿cómo vaís a ir? ¿en Avión? ¿queda muy lejos el aeropuerto hasta el centro?

Un saludo

----------


## Ravenous

> ¿queda muy lejos el aeropuerto hasta el centro?
> 
> Un saludo



Menos que de Madrid a Barajas. unos 6 km a lo sumo. cuenta unos 20 euros en taxi, o mucho menos en bus (hay un bus específico que te lleva del aeropuerto a los cuatro o cinco puntos fundamentales de la ciudad en cuanto a transporte).



Aprovecho para dar una noticia de última hora, que no sé si se ha hecho pública en la página oficial ya. En ese caso, tengo la primicia. No hemos podido traer a Takayama, pero, hemos conseguido a Soma y a *¡Ponta the smith!

*Más os vale venir.

----------


## Ravenous

¡¡¡La baraja ya está completa!!!




Y no nos llegan las cartas.
Os dejo una lista de las últimas incorporaciones. Si quereis verlos a todos, id a la página web. Y apuntaos ya, o quedareis muy lejos para verlos!!!


Barry y Stuart
Ponta The Smith
Finn John
Soma
Philippart & Anja
Sebastien Clergue
Román García
O Mago Antón
Pepe Regueira
Roger Princep

----------


## mnlmato

¿Dónde se hace el ingreso para la inscripción? Es que no lo encuentro en la web...

----------


## Ravenous

Te lo mandan en un correo electronico, creo. 
Has encontrado ya lo que te dije en el MP, ¿no?

----------


## mnlmato

Hola Ravenous, no recibí ningún MP.

----------


## Fran Gomez

En Congresistas -> Inscripción. Debajo del formulario te aparecen los datos de ingreso...

----------


## mnlmato

Ya está!!! gracias!!!!

----------


## magicfelipe

Aunque ya está el congreso casi a la vuelta de la esquina, dejo este mesnaje por si hay alguien que quiera compartir gastos en alojamiento y compartir habitacíón!!!


saludos
Felipe

----------


## pableton

El teléfono de contacto de la web no está bien. Pone que es un 881, y no funciona. Pruebo con 981 y tampoco. ¿Alguien sabe el teléfono correcto?

----------


## Ravenous

Acabo de llamar para comprobar y sí funciona. Habrás pillado al que estaba de turno en el baño  :302:  o algo así. (lo del 881 es porque aquí ya se nos han acabado los números que empiezan por 9 )

----------


## pableton

Muchas gracias, ravenous , pero mi teléfono, que me quiere volver loco me dice: telefónica le informa que actualmente no existe ningún número en servicio con esta numeración.

¿Se trata de algún truco de magia?

----------


## pableton

Resuelto el misterio pero no el problema. Tele 2 no me deja acceder a ese número de telefónica!!!

No saben ni cómo ni por qué.

----------


## Ravenous

Qué cosa más chunga... Prueba desde otro lado. Y si la cosa persiste, ponte en contacto conmigo (o con ellos vía mail, que será mejor, o tengo la obligación de saberlo todo).

----------


## Ravenous

Solo quedan 4 días!!! Os lo vais a perder? ¿De verdad me estoy pegando todo este curro pa' ná?
A ver, ¿quien se viene?

----------


## joepc

Yo llegare el miércoles por la mañana, así que te agradeceré tu trabajo.

----------


## mnlmato

pues al final al congreso no...pero iré a disfrutar de la magia de calle...quién se va a perder el número de Antón??...

----------


## joepc

Pues en Coruña nos veremos. Mañana levanto y rumbo a Coruña!!!
Si no os reconozco (a Ravenous ya le conozco) dadme un toque, que soy muy despistado.

----------


## luis_bcn

no sabeis la suerte que teneis los que podeis ir, tengo envidia sana!!!!!
a disfrutar de ese momento tan magico!!!
un saludo

----------


## Ravenous

Estoy en el congreso. Me paso el día corriendo como un gamo. He conocido a Pabletón. Estoy de charla con John Calvert. El mago Antón ha salido vivo del acuario (y el muy... casi me mata de un infarto). Sin otra novedad reseñable. Sigo comiendo pulpo  :O21:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Raven, a ver si esta noche te puedes explayar un poquito más y nos comentas cómo ha ido el concurso!

Pásalo de lujo por los que no hemos podido ir!

Saludos!

----------


## Ravenous

Acabo de llegar a casa, después de la Gala Clandestina. Paso por aquí de casualidad, porque lo único que quiero es meterme en cama y dormir seis días. Estoy hecho polvo, me he lesionado una pierna, y me cuesta andar (y mucho más correr como he estado haciendo hasta ahora). Y es el único momento que tengo para decir algo. ¡Que los demás también digan algo, leches! JoePC y Pabletón está tan ricamente de paseo, que digan ellos algo, que yo solo puedo hablar del 
"backstage" porque apenas he visto nada. Y no tienen excusa, que hemos puesto tres ordenadores con internet de libre acceso.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Acabo de llamar, y ya hay premiados. Digo los de Cartomagia y micromagia, el resto no los sé.

Cartomagia: 

1&#186; Ricardo Rodríguez
2&#186; Pipo Villanueva (Qué cojones... enhorabuena!!!)
3&#186; Magnolo


Micromagia:

No sé el orden, pero los premiados son David Redondo y Jaque.

Mi más sincera enhorabuena a Pipo. Te has consagrado, grande Pipo!!

----------


## Iban

¡Toma ya!

Maldito Andrews... jejejejeje... Qué grande. Y para el año que viene, otro grande.   :Wink1: 

Andrews, si te pasas por aquí, y todavía nos lees, que sepas que nos sentiríamos muy honrados si nos enseñases lo que te ha hecho ganar ese segundo premio.

----------


## Ming

Felicidades Andrews  :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

felicidades andrews!
pero me hace mas silusion el 3&#170; de magnolo ( me pilla mas de cerca) ole magnolooooooooooo

----------


## Ritxi

> felicidades andrews!
> pero me hace mas silusion el 3ª de magnolo ( me pilla mas de cerca) ole magnolooooooooooo


 
¡Hombre que para eso es de la SIS!  :302:

----------


## Magnano

Es que a Magnolo lo conocemos en persona.
¡Ehorabuena a los premiados!

----------


## t.barrie

Que cabronazo!!! :O21:  Joer Pipo, vas lanzado.
Enhorabuena socio. .  :Wink1: 

PD: Acuérsate del foro, y cuentanos algo...

----------


## Pulgas

:Great:  :Great:  :Great: 
 :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi: 

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

*¡A LOS TRES!*

(Y un abrazo a Andrews)

----------


## antonio blake

Alguien sabe como han quedado en mentalismo?


Gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## Dummie

Primer premio en Salón:
Hector Mancha.

----------


## Javi Drama

En mentalismo de momento solo se el tercer premio, ha sido para Christian Miró.

----------


## Iban

¿Christian?

Jajjajajaja.. qué pequeño es este mundo...

Grande, Christian, grande.

----------


## Magnano

Mentalismo
1. Desierto
2. Eduardo Galeano y Collete
3. Christian Miro

...Magia Comica
1. Desierto
2. Karlus
3. Desierto

Grandes Ilusiones
1. Desierto
2. Raul Black
3. Daniel Ka

Magia General
1. Desierto
2. Ta na Manga
3. Daniel Ka

Manipulacion
1. Desierto
2. Charlie Mag
3. Alexku

M. Infantil
1. Desierto
2. Desierto
3. Ivan Santa Cruz

Invencion
1. Desierto
2. Looking Magic
3. Juan Manuel Marcos

Cartomagia
1. Ricardo Rodriguez
2. Pipo
3. Magnolo

Micromagia
1. Jaque
2. David Redondo
3. Desierto

Magia de Salon
1. Hector Mancha
2. Nelo
3. Desierto

Fuente: facebook de Pardo

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

A destacar: la gran cantidad de premios desiertos en la mayoría de especialidades y la grandísima participación de Ricardo Rodríguez. (por lo menos para mí y esperando a leer las crónicas)

----------


## Luis Vioque

El mago desierto debe ser un máquina ¿no?, ha ganado en todas las especialidades. :P

----------


## luis_bcn

Dios, desierto es el amo, en todas las ramas ha ganado premio, jejejje

----------


## aiturran

Bueno, agrego a la información:

Gran Premio: Ricardo Rodriguez

Ricardo a mi parecer se robó la película. Gran nivel en todo aspecto, tremendamente profesional y asombrosamente calmo en las actuaciones, se sentía como en casa. Así da gusto ver una rutina!

----------


## Ravenous

Jo, qué eficientes sois. Si lo sé ya ni me paso por aquí. 

Destacar del congreso, que ha sido una mierda, al menos para mí. Me he perdido absolutamente todo. No he visto entera ni una conferencia, ni un bloque del concurso ni nada de nada, ni siquiera la gala premiados. Y lo que he visto, lo ha visto desde los peores ángulos posibles. Aún así, todo lo que he visto ha sido excelente. La rutina de salón de Ricardo Rodriguez es de lo más poético que visto en mucho tiempo. La gala clandestina ha sido una pasada. Las galas de escena han sido dignas de un FISM. Las actividades varias han tenido bastante buena acogida (salvo la subasta, por lo que tengo entendido).

Bueno, me voy a dormir, que para nosotros, el congreso aún no terminado. ¡Tenemos que recoger todo lo que habeis dejado!  :302:  Un saludo a todos.
Y mi más profundo agradecimiento a todos aquellos que se han parado a agradecernos el (modestia aparte) duro trabajo de hacer que todo funcione lo mejor que se pueda. 

Nos vemos en Madrid!!! (y podremos hablar, porque no tendré que salir corriendo de repente  :Smile1: )

----------


## SERX

Este tal Desierto es un maquina !!! xD...

----------


## ignoto

> Jo, qué eficientes sois. Si lo sé ya ni me paso por aquí. 
> 
> Destacar del congreso, que ha sido una mierda, al menos para mí. Me he perdido absolutamente todo. No he visto entera ni una conferencia, ni un bloque del concurso ni nada de nada, ni siquiera la gala premiados. Y lo que he visto, lo ha visto desde los peores ángulos posibles. Aún así, todo lo que he visto ha sido excelente. La rutina de salón de Ricardo Rodriguez es de lo más poético que visto en mucho tiempo. La gala clandestina ha sido una pasada. Las galas de escena han sido dignas de un FISM. Las actividades varias han tenido bastante buena acogida (salvo la subasta, por lo que tengo entendido).
> 
> Bueno, me voy a dormir, que para nosotros, el congreso aún no terminado. ¡Tenemos que recoger todo lo que habeis dejado!  Un saludo a todos.
> Y mi más profundo agradecimiento a todos aquellos que se han parado a agradecernos el (modestia aparte) duro trabajo de hacer que todo funcione lo mejor que se pueda. 
> 
> Nos vemos en Madrid!!! (y podremos hablar, porque no tendré que salir corriendo de repente )


Yo ya pasé por ahí y ya era hora de que lo pagase otro.
Si las fechas vienen bien (pugnetera manía de poner los congresos en época de fiestas de pueblo, que son temporada "súper alta"), nos veremos en Madrid.
¡Y sin obligaciones!

----------


## luis_bcn

por cierto ,alguien sabe si isaac se presento al final? isaac jurado
muchas gracias

----------


## pableton

Todavía tengo resaca mágica...

Era mi primer congreso y he alucinado. Charlar con Tamariz, Gaetan Bloom, Henry Evans, Piedrahita, Pit Hartling, Sebastien Clergue, Derek DelGaudio... Ver a Pit Hartling hacer de Heinz (quizá de las cosas más grandes del concierto), ver a Manolo Talman hacer monedas muy muy bien, ver a Norbert Ferré (indescriptible), el número de Soma, el Mago Migue, Camilo, Ramón Riobóo...

Para mí los premios han sido lo de menos, con algunos estoy más de acuerdo que con otros, pero bueno.

La decepción, el bluff, sin duda Ponta the Smith. Un mago que no actúa para público, sólo para vídeo y que es el claro hijo del daño del Youtubismo. Al pobre se le caían las monedas de las manos.

Ha sido una semana de la que me llevo muchas emociones como espectador, kilos de información y algunas buenas compras (menos, claro de las que hubiera querido) Es una semana que no olvidaré nunca en mi vida.  MUCHAS GRACIAS, RAVENOUS!!!

PD: Y lo majo que es el tío en persona... Sin ánimo de romper el mito. ;-)

----------


## Magnano

> Y lo majo que es el tío en persona... Sin ánimo de romper el mito. ;-)


Esto suena raro... :O21: 

(Tenia que hacerlo ravenous, que ya no te metes en nuevos miembros y no me puedo meter contigo)

----------


## Ravenous

Circulen señores, aquí no hay nada que ver. 
Dani, ¿nadie te ha dicho que faltar al respeto a tus mayores está muy mal? ¿y más si esos mayores te pueden banear?  :Diablo: 

Pabletón, más te vale escribir algo más sobre el congreso, así sé qué ha pasado. Coincido con lo de Ponta, pero no es solo un mago de video, él actua para público, pero solo profanos, era la primera vez que actuaba en un congreso de magia, delante de un montón de magos con cara de ir a merendárselo. Y si sumamos la escasa aceptación que tuvo su número en la primera gala (y con razón, yo tuve que ver el primer juego las cuatro veces que se hizo para darme cuenta de que era un reset), que lo dejo muy jodido moralmente, y el hecho de que apenas sabe dos palabras en inglés, pues es normal que fuera a peor. Qué se le va a hacer, no contábamos con eso.

Por cierto, no os he contado la historia de John Calvert y Ravenous cenando en un Burger King, ¿verdad?

----------


## Ming

> Dani, ¿nadie te ha dicho que faltar al respeto a tus mayores está muy mal? ¿*y más si esos mayores te pueden banear*?


 :117:  como abusa de su posición...





> Por cierto, no os he contado la historia de John Calvert y Ravenous cenando en un Burger King, ¿verdad?


Cuenta, cuenta  :001 302: 
(¿será esto como Angelilliks y los besos de Galina?)

----------


## pableton

Vale, sigo con impresiones del congreso:
Lo que más disfruté fueron las galas. Las dos galas del teatro Rosalía, la de creativos y la de grandes premios de la magia fueron ALUCINANTES. 
De la de grandes premios me quedo con el Phone Act de Soma y con Norbert Ferré  que tiene una capacidad de improvisar increible, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta lo cerrado y medido que es su número. De Tamariz no digo nada, porque ya está todo dicho.

De la de creativos me encantó poder ver a Gaetan Bloom del que soy fan hace mucho tiempo y aBarry and Stuart que son dignos de ver, ingeniosos, provocadores... Y la verdad es que Silvester the Jester es bastante impresionante.

La gala de magia de cerca fue brutal: especialmente Pit Hartling y Sebastien Clergue. Si sólo pudiera quedarme con una cosa de todo el congreso, sin duda me quedaría con la actuación de Pit HArtling interpretando a Heinz, su alter ego. Así es como se debe trabajar a un personaje. Tiene personalidad, sutilezas... No sabes si es tonto, se lo hace ... o quizá ambas cosas. Un crack.

Una gala clandestina que nadie sabía cuándo y dónde iba a ser: con Derek DelGaudio, Talman, Piedrahita, Román García fue cojonuda. Para los que no sepan nada de Derek es técnicamente uno de los mejores cartomagos que he visto en la vida. Sus técnicas  son perfectas (mezclas falsas invisibles, dadas en segunda, de abajo, del centro y que suenan igual que las dadas auténticas). Además es ingenioso, divertido... Como dice Román: el pu** amo. Si buscais algo de él por ahí os será difícil encontrarlo, ya que es un mago muy underground que no busca notoriedad ni quiere que se difundan demasiado sus técnicas. Se SABE y DOMINA perfectamente el Erdnase e incluso lo ha mejorado. &#201;l dijo: coge el Erdnase, vete al monte tres años y encuéntrate a ti mismo. Para más señas fue croupier en un casino.

La conferencia de Román García, "Nanomagias" me encantó.

Me perdí la gala de magia para ciegos, uno de los concursos de magia de cerca (el de Ricardo Rodriguez), la conferencia de Kalush y la de magia de calle. Lo demás creo que lo vi todo.

Estar con magia desde las 10 de la mañana hasta las tres de la mañana produce una especie de embriaguez por exceso de información, pero es la leche de estimulante. A quien no haya podido ir nunca  a un congreso se lo recomiendo encarecidamente.

----------


## Iban

Hay cuatro cosas que me dan envidia de lo que cuentas: Pit Hartling, Barry&Stuart, Gaetan Bloom y Norbert Ferré. El número de Soma lo vi hace unos meses, y es una delicia.

----------


## luis_bcn

me dijo magnolo que lo mejor pit hartling ,una pasada !!! sobre el de las mezcla tambien dijo que uno se levanto y dijo esta mezcla no la he aplaudido porque no me lo creo,ejjeje,se ve que era cojonuda!!!que envidia me dais!!!!pero sana,sanisima!!

----------


## magomago

Hacia tiempo que no escribia en este foro.

La verdad es que la magia que he visto en el congreso ha sido extraordinaria. Muchos de mis compañeros me decian que tenia que ver a Barry& Stuart , a Soma y a Norbert Ferre, pero como otras veces esta vez no los he visto en youtube y me reservé para verlos en directo.

Todos tienen unos grandes numeros , pero para mi la sorpresa del congreso fue Heinz, habia visto a Pit Harling en varios congresos y su magia me parece muy buena.Pero si a la magia de Pit le unes a The Heinz se convierte en LA BOMBA.Llore de la risa y disfruté de su magia.

Migue tambien me demostro su gran originalidad e ingenio ,hacia tiempo que no le veia actuar y me gusto mucho.

Y parece que nadie habla de un monstruo de la cartomagia que se prodiga menos de lo que yo quisiera en los congresos: Jose Quesoyyo.Puffff vaya manejos , vaya montruo es este hombre.

Norbert Ferre ,Tamariz, John Calvert,etc,etc,etc. No puedo decir ningun numero que no me gustara, quizas Ponta fue uno de los mas flojos , pero aun asi me gustaria verlo tranquilo y demostrar sus tecnicas de alta dificultad.

El concurso tambien increible, uno de los concursos con mayor nivel que he visto en los ultimos tiempos.Felicidades a todos los ganadores y a los que concursaron.

En definitiva los que fuisteis espero que lo disfrutarais como yo , los que no fuisteis pues os moris de envidia .  :Smile1: )

----------


## joepc

Voy a contar mi parte, ahora que empiezo a tener fuerzas.

Llegue el miércoles con la hora justa y me perdí la inauguración, estaba oyendo a Antón pero aunque corrí no me dio tiempo a ver el lanzamiento de las mariposas.
Acreditación y a comer.
La tarde comenzó con el concurso de cerca, algunos conocidos y algunos por conocer, un nivelazo increíble y a disfrute por todas partes. Para mi gusto lo mejor fue Pipo y David Redondo que ya los había visto en el Ascanio pero las rutinas fueron muy chulas. Y el yoyo roto y recompuesto de Willy y Woody que fue muy gracioso.
Luego la conferencia de Roman, muy buena, yo acudia con la ganas de verla y comprar el libro, y la verdad es que me encanto, que ideas tiene el tio. Una pena que fura un poco rapida por ir a ver al Mago Anton.
Lo dicho, lo siguiente fue La maldición del acuario, por fin, Anton se lo propuso y esta vez salio bien, había que ver el espetaculo montado y como la gente tenia el corazón en un puño esperando que todo saliera bien.
Siguió la pulpada, muy muy rica, me toco luchar contra Kayto pero había pulpo por doquier y quedamos los dos saciados. Fue el mejor momento para ir saludando a amigos y conocidos, e iniciar nuevas amistades.
Luego Karim hizo lo que pudo con las subastas, pero yo creo que no era el mejor momento y el sistema de subasta holandesa no era el mejor.
Ya habian avisado que Tamariz no habia podido llegar porque se habia un retraso con el avión asi que acudí a la gala para ciegos, lo malo fue que habia mucha gente y costaba entrar, asi que cambie de planes y fui a disfrutar de Piedrahita en la goleta.
Fue divertidisimo ver a Luis a medio metro hacer viajar las monedas de un lado para otro, ver como una esponja absorbió las monedas o como un parpadeo masivo era capaz de hacernos disfrutar. Como detalle, estaban en el barco Derek con su pareja, Helder, Gaetam y Kalush, pues imaginaros a Derek, su pareja y Kalush sin entender nada y Helder y Gaetam riendose, hasta el momento en que Luis les cuenta el parpadeo colectivo en ingles para que los pobres se enteraran de algo.
Eso fue todo el miércoles, a dormir que el jueves se madrugaba.

Jueves:
Madrugar y al concurso de escena.
Un nivelazo, como en todo el concurso. Reseñables fueron Ta na Manga (yo ya los habia visto en Valongo) y Raúl Black con sus grandes ilusiones.
Comida y conferencia de de Donald Lehn y otros magos de calle, muy interesante, yo no la acabe de ver porque queria sitio para ver el concurso de cerca y salon.
Jaque se salio, Ricardo por supuesto, Magnolo muy original.
Seguido fue la conferencia de Adrián Soler, para mi gusto lo mas flojo del congreso, una conferencia el que explico un poco de cambios de ropa y juegso para hacerse uno mismo (bastante cutres).
Mas concurso de escena, a destacar Charly Mag con un numero muy espectacular.
Una cena rapida, bocata rapido con algunos de los foreros.
De vuelta al Palexco y a disfrutar del Tamaricillo.

Continuara...

----------


## joepc

> Y parece que nadie habla de un monstruo de la cartomagia que se prodiga menos de lo que yo quisiera en los congresos: Jose Quesoyyo.Puffff vaya manejos , vaya manera de dejarme flipado,etc,etc.


Lo mejor de toda la magia de cerca del congreso, para mi gusto, increíble, que grande es.

----------


## pableton

Sí, me he dejado a Jose que soy yo, ¡INCRE&#205;BLE!, qué crack.

----------


## Ravenous

YA está en Youtube el Resumen del congreso!!!
YouTube - Resumen Congreso Máxico Nacional A Coruña 2010

Y os dejo otro video con fotos y un reportaje de RNE.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aGKMiXI8PE

----------


## luis_bcn

si antes me habia quedado con las ganas ahora mas aun, :(
algun dia ire a un nacional!!!
un saludo

----------


## pableton

me he emocionado recordando...

----------


## Fran Gomez

Igualmente pableton, :.)

*EDITO:*
¡¡Extra, extra!!
Ha llegado el día. En la web del congreso ya se explica, en rigurosisimo directo, el secreto para que no se rompa la magia al abrir el DVD.

----------


## pableton

No se ve. Hay un problema con el vídeo

----------


## Ravenous

YouTube - Interactivo Congreso Máxico Nacional A Coruña 2010
A ver si ves este.

----------


## pableton

Moitas graciñas

----------


## pableton

Decepción con el DVD del congreso. Ingenuo de mí, pensaba que estarían las actuaciones, pero sólo hay planos sueltos y fragmentos de las mismas. ¿Es por derechos de los artistas? En fin, al menos me queda el recuerdo en mi memoria.

----------


## Ravenous

Oye, que ha quedado muy bien, a mi me ha gustado (aunque no aparezca ni en una triste foto :(  )
No querrías que viniera todo todo... Serían bastantes DVD. Y si, claro, es porque a pocos les hace gracia que salga el número sin su consentimiento (de hecho un artista de la gala clandestina ya dijo que no quería salir en el dvd cuando se entregaron en la cena).
Es un pequeño recuerdo para los que han estado y un "jódete, hubieras venido" para los que no.

----------

